# What kind of fish is this?



## TrapperX (Oct 4, 2013)

I just came across the ARL Fish-Cam that the college has by the electric power plant in the Saint Mary's River up at the Soo Locks. http://www.lssu.edu/arl/fishcam.php

I wanted to go up there and fish but time is running out and was just curious what kind of fish this is? 

Sorry about poor quality taken from phone on my computer screen.


----------



## Electric2015 (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks kinda like a King Salmon with a weird kype. Anyone?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks like an Atlantic Salmon, male. Kype like that and a "torpedo" shape.
You still have time to get there and fish. The King Salmon fishing is great right now with Silvers also around. Name a fish....you can catch it here. Best of luck to you!


----------



## TrapperX (Oct 4, 2013)

itchn2fish said:


> Looks like an Atlantic Salmon, male. Kype like that and a "torpedo" shape.
> You still have time to get there and fish. The King Salmon fishing is great right now with Silvers also around. Name a fish....you can catch it here. Best of luck to you!


I have never fished salmon but got a boat  and fishing poles. 
I live in the Grand Rapids area (Lowell) and know the west side of state is 50mins from me but I love being up in the U.P. 

Was thinking of heading up next week (Thurs-Sun) and giving it a shot. 

Love watching the fish cam see all kinds of fish.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Atlantic Salmon the season is now closed


----------



## TrapperX (Oct 4, 2013)

Robert Holmes said:


> Atlantic Salmon the season is now closed


In the fishing book says open year round at the Saint Mary's River.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

TrapperX said:


> In the fishing book says open year round at the Saint Mary's River.


That's what I'd go by!


----------



## ClintonRiverKing (Apr 19, 2013)

thats an atlantic for sure


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

I say Brown...look at the angle of the anal fin...back in the day we would catch many LARGE browns there >12 lbs.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Atlantic


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Yup, we have them in the Torch River right about now, too. And the season is not closed there.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Male atlantic. Just watch the ARL fishcam for a few minutes and you'll see a good number of those.


----------



## TrapperX (Oct 4, 2013)

itchn2fish said:


> Looks like an Atlantic Salmon, male. Kype like that and a "torpedo" shape.
> You still have time to get there and fish. The King Salmon fishing is great right now with Silvers also around. Name a fish....you can catch it here. Best of luck to you!



It's 7:30 in the morning and there are 15+ fish in the ARL Fish Cam view. Why is it when I call up there to guides or bait shops they say the fishing is slow? The avg water temp is 56F they now only have 3 gates open from what I understand is still pretty tricky to fish but I am willing to try. But you say the fishing is great right now, I am not doubting you just why so many different answers to whats going on up there. 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

My brother lives up there. He said there were only around 60 fish entered in their tournament a couple weeks ago. I guess that was slow. My father-in-law was up there last week for their annual salmon chasing trip. They only caught one and lost several in 3 days fishing. (They only long line with in-line weights and never seem to hit the water before 8:00 a.m. You can't argue with a guy who normally manages a few every time they hit the water.) He said it was definitely slow.

The few hits they did have were in the slot that discharges from the Federal power plant. Good Luck!


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Linda G. said:


> Yup, we have them in the Torch River right about now, too. And the season is not closed there.


Back over by dockside?


----------



## TrapperX (Oct 4, 2013)

eucman said:


> My brother lives up there. He said there were only around 60 fish entered in their tournament a couple weeks ago. I guess that was slow. My father-in-law was up there last week for their annual salmon chasing trip. They only caught one and lost several in 3 days fishing. (They only long line with in-line weights and never seem to hit the water before 8:00 a.m. You can't argue with a guy who normally manages a few every time they hit the water.) He said it was definitely slow.
> 
> The few hits they did have were in the slot that discharges from the Federal power plant. Good Luck!



Thanks for the info, my plan is to head up Wed night and I guess we will see what happens. The trip is more about getting away and north of the bridge, the fishing is just a bonus


----------



## duckbusterbbb (Jan 17, 2011)

No doubt a German Brown, I have caught 2 in my time. The larger snub nose is characteristic of male. The spots also indicate brown. Will be a great catch.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

.........Atlantic Salmon...... Waiting for harvest to continue the circle of life...


----------



## ClintonRiverKing (Apr 19, 2013)

clearly an atlantic anyone who has caught both should be able to tell 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

ClintonRiverKing said:


> clearly an atlantic anyone who has caught both should be able to tell
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


That! No, its not a brown, no its not a pink, it is 100 percent Atlantic salmon. If you think otherwise, you are wrong... just sayin.


----------

